# Rain



## Leni

It actually rained here today.  Usually our last rain is early to mid March.  It is most unusual to have any rain at this time of year let alone this amount.  We are supposed to get more this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## Doc

We've been dry here for the past 14 days or so but Friday through Monday Thunderstorms are predicted daily.  Temps in the low 80's.  Great weather for boating if it weren't for the rain.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> It actually rained here today.  Usually our last rain is early to mid March.  It is most unusual to have any rain at this time of year let alone this amount.  We are supposed to get more this evening and tomorrow.



You all need it out there from what they've been saying about Cali.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni, I wish that I could send you some of ours.  It's rained every day for about the past two weeks and rain is forecast, either thunderstorms or thunder showers, until NEXT week-end.  They say that there is never  less than a 40% chance on any given day.  

I am so tired of it.  It doesn't pour all day.  You just get one, two or three showers, sometimes heavy, every day.  It keeps everything soaked, the ground saturated and soft and you can't get anything done outside.  

I suppose come August I'll be wishing for more weather like this.  Not really, I'll be in Colorado all of August and part of September so I really don't care.


----------



## Leni

We need every drop that we can get.  It even thundered here last night.  Should have rain most of the day today along with more thunderstorms and maybe even hail.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> We need every drop that we can get.  It even thundered here last night.  Should have rain most of the day today along with more thunderstorms and maybe even hail.



The hail I can do without.


----------



## pirate_girl

We've had our share last month and so far this month.
This storm dumped a bunch here today right as I was taking a shower and getting ready for work.
Wind, heavy rain and lightning.


----------



## EastTexFrank

As I said in my previous post, "I'll regret bitching about all the rain we've had".  Well, I do regret it.  About 3 weeks ago it quit and it got HOT and HUMID in a hurry.  Supposed to be in the mid 90° range all this week and hitting a 100° beginning next week.  When you step out of the house you can almost smell and taste the heat.  

The good thing is that I got my water well finished, 680 feet deep and producing 65 gallons a minute.  I hooked it back in to my sprinklers and turned them on for the first time this year.  Just in time.  The yard was starting to look a little stressed.  I've still got to tie into it and run 2" line down to the "lake" and finish filling it up.  The level has dropped about 18" in the last 3 weeks.  Better get it done this week as next week it's not going to be fun working outside.  Then I've got to build the well house.  What's this retirement thing all about?


----------



## Doc

Like PG mentioned, the weather you got in May Frank, we are getting in June and July.   From the 25th of June on it has rained more often than not.   River is a mess.  Ground is saturated.   I would be very happy to share lots of this wet stuff with Leni ....if only there was a way.


----------



## Leni

California would happily take every drop.


----------



## Umberto

It will be a hot, dry weekend with a slight chance of rain predicted for next week.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been very stormy around here for the last 3 days.
This morning I lost power once around 9am, briefly.

We must have had a power outage from today's storm that came through around dinner time. When I got home tonight, the only lights on were the one under the range hood, and a small lamp in the middle bedroom.
I always leave my computer on and the television to keep Gretchen company.
Both of those were off.

Looks like we're going to be feeling the heat here in Ohio tomorrow.
Good thing I don't have to be out in it.


----------



## Leni

It's been interesting here the last few days.  First a huge fire that trapped people on the freeway and burned cars and big rigs.  That's never happened before.  Now we are having rain and I am hearing thunder.  It simply doesn't rain here in the summer except on very rare occasions.


----------



## MrLiberty

It seems that we have been getting rain every other day.  I can't believe how green the lawns are in mid July usually they are starting to turn brown if the owners don't water them.  The lake level is the highest I have seen in years, and we are suppose to get more rain tomorrow.  

Anyone for water polo?


----------



## pirate_girl

It was HOT today and very humid.
Between 9 and 10 this evening, we had 2 storms come through that had tornado watches out as well - but those were cancelled as soon as the storms were over.





It's still 71 degrees.
Looks like more of the same tomorrow- but things are going to cool down on Tuesday. 
(pictured is from WLIO Lima- FB page)


----------



## Leni

It rained all day yesterday with a lot of thunder and lightening.  We haad dry lightening before the rain that started 5 fives in the mountains.  

Now it is over 80 and very humid.  We are supposed to get more rain today.  

My DIL could not get home for 7 hours yesterday due to road conditions.  Mud everywhere.  Her driveway is covered with mud.


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> ...



is it just me? or does anyone else find it odd that UPPER Sandusky is South of Sandusky.


----------



## pirate_girl

road squawker said:


> is it just me? or does anyone else find it odd that UPPER Sandusky is South of Sandusky.


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> It rained all day yesterday with a lot of thunder and lightening.  We haad dry lightening before the rain that started 5 fives in the mountains.
> 
> Now it is over 80 and very humid.  We are supposed to get more rain today.
> 
> My DIL could not get home for 7 hours yesterday due to road conditions.  Mud everywhere.  Her driveway is covered with mud.


Welcome to my world.
So much rain and we have red clay, sticky, heavy MUD and the humidity.  Oh my.  Can sure make it miserable.   Giant mud puddles to traverse as we travel back and forth to the boat.   This past weekend was a good one for boating, weather wise, but the mud we went through made things rather messy.  That plus DW fractured her ankle on July 4th and still cannot put weight on it.   Made boating a challenge, but we did it and had fun anyway.


----------



## MrLiberty

They had been predicting showers and thunderstorms all weekend, but we never got a drop.  Didn't need it anyway.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We came back from camp Saturday since they were calling for a major thunder storm with hail and possible tornadoes. We barely got a shower in the night. Just enough to get things wet.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> We came back from camp Saturday since they were calling for a major thunder storm with hail and possible tornadoes. We barely got a shower in the night. Just enough to get things wet.


I never would have dreamed you'd be ready for camping Brian.   Must be a lot like my wife.  She fractured her ankle and cannot put any weight on it but she still rather struggle and get to and on the boat than sit home.   Camping is a lot of work .....I suppose you hobbled around camp and got things done, just not near as fast.   Or did all the ladies there wait on you hand and foot?      JK     I know that does not happen these days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What can I say...I trained her good!  It's not bad camping since everything is set up. It's basically get there, turn on the water,  unpack groceries and relax.


----------

